# Going To Get Our New Trailer



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, my wife and I are FINALLY going to pick-up our BRAND NEW Outback trailer tomorrow morning â€" we purchased a 2006 28RSDS. This is our 1st trailer so we are both excited and nervous at the same time.

Does anyone have any recommendations, questions or checklists that we should ask the dealer during our â€œwalk-throughâ€ before we pull-out of the lot and venture off on our own?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FordFamily said:


> Well, my wife and I are FINALLY going to pick-up our BRAND NEW Outback trailer tomorrow morning â€" we purchased a 2006 28RSDS.Â This is our 1st trailer so we are both excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations, questions or checklists that we should ask the dealer during our â€œwalk-throughâ€ before we pull-out of the lot and venture off on our own?
> 
> ...


go to the Home page, click on Forums, scroll down to FAQs, and check out the Outbackers.com FAQs. NDJollyMon has a Pre-Delivery ("PDI")Checklist that is top-notch!

and....CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! Print out the Pre-Delivery Checklist: http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Plan 3-4 hours and leave the kids with a friend. Having them under foot and trying to inspect the trailer won't be a good combo.

Congrats on the new Outback!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

FordFamily,

Congrats on your new purchase.







You willl really love that new Outback!









As far as going to pick it up, follow the advice already given. Get your PDI list, you and momma go, and enjoy. Go over your trailer with that list. Take nothing for granted.

It will be well worth it.

Have a great time. Post often.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You may want to call the dealer and ask how long they think the PDI will take. We did that and they said "at least 2-3 hours", we were pleased. If your dealer says, "oh, 20 minutes or so", then enlighten them on your plans.

Make sure you take the time to put the awning up and down a few times, take the propane tank cover off and on, open and store the rear slide a couple of times, etc. It will take longer, but you will be much happier later!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Do your PDI first then sign for it that way if there is something wrong you can walk away. Once you sign the paperwork the chase is on to fix any problems. Leaving the kids at home is a big help. Take as much time as you feel you need to learn everything. If its your first trailer take a camcorder and record anything you might forget how to use.

And have fun

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great
Take your time during the PDI and ask as many question as you can
And take a video recorder with you so you can look back for quick references

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome FordFamily and Congrats! on the new TT.

As stated by many already, take your time doing the PDI and preferably leave the kids with someone. A digital camera is key to take pics of any issues.

Have them make a list of anything you note to have fixed and get them to sign it.

If you miss anything during the PDI call the dealer as soon as possible and let them know about it over the phone and email. You can always post questions on this site to get answers.

Good Luck !!

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

madmaccm said:


> ..... You can always post questions on this site to get answers.
> 
> [snapback]103371[/snapback]​


We actually encourage questions. The more you ask the more you learn....nothing is too silly to ask.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Everyone-

Thank you very much for your feedback - I would have responded sooner, but I was busy washing AND waxing (the old fashion way) - did you know that the 28RSDS has over 600 square ft of exterior surface area PLUS THE ROOF - let's just say that it took me a little longer than I expected. Anyhow, we tried to follow everyone's advise, especially the part about "leaving your kids at home" (GOOD CALL); however, we didn't bring the video camera (although, I wish we did).

Since this was our 1st trailer, we had a LOT of questions. The dealer (Timberview RV Center - Mokena, IL, specifically "Kevin") was VERY patient and thorough during the PDI. We showed-up at 9am and we were on our way by noon. As soon as we brought it home, we "played" with everything: slides, hot water heater, water/pluming, stabilizers, awning, radio and many other things. Everything appeared to work as expected.

Only 4 weeks until our 1st camp-out and we can't wait.

I snapped a few shots when we brought it home, which I'll post in a few days.

Thanks again to everyone.

FordFamily-


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations Ford Family. (how come your TV is a Chevy, good choice though)...

We pick up our first TT tomorrow. We'll be carrying along that PDI.
By tomorrow night we'll be playing in it until the sun goes down, and then some.

Enjoy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad everything went well on the delivery. Now get started on those mods!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well for you









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

FordFamily,

Glad to see the PDI went well and you had a patient service tech. That always helps!

Good Luck and the countdown to your maiden voyage has begun.

C-Mac


----------

